# New $2/hr pay bonus?



## Luck (Oct 5, 2021)

Just wondering if this is my building or across the network. We are getting another $2/hr temporary pay increase for the busy season. Which is to say for the next two weeks.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Oct 5, 2021)

Which is what?


----------



## Luck (Oct 5, 2021)

Planosss reborn said:


> Which is what?


We were told we are getting a temporary pay increase, during our "busy season". Ending on October 23rd.
Yeah, seems a little silly to us too.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Oct 5, 2021)

What does the busy season mean though, when has it been 🤬 slow?


----------



## FrankM0421 (Oct 5, 2021)

Luck said:


> Just wondering if this is my building or across the network. We are getting another $2/hr temporary pay increase for the busy season. Which is to say for the next two weeks.



Wouldn't we need to share store numbers  








						Here’s How Target’s Thanking Its Team With Extra Pay During Its Busiest Holiday Moments
					






					corporate.target.com
				



"Here's how it will work. Team Members will receive an additional $2 per hour for each hour worked on the dates listed below:


For hourly store, select headquarter, and service center team members: Every Saturday and Sunday from Nov. 20 – Dec. 19, plus Friday, Dec. 24 and Sunday, Dec. 26.
For hourly supply chain team members: For a two-week period (varied based on building) from Oct. 10 to Dec. 18."

I had to let down anyone that talked to me about it.  It's not a $2 increase on your regular pay it's just like a shift differential and was disappointed. It's at least gas for the week.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Oct 5, 2021)

https://www.thebreakroom.org/threads/target-will-pay-employees-an-extra-2-an-hour-for-peak-days-of-holiday-season.27408/#post-631077


----------



## dcworker (Oct 5, 2021)

My DC  $3 shift differential for 3 months so everyone on my shift making $27.


----------



## MrBoxman (Oct 6, 2021)

Wonder if this applies to merits as well....... 

I'd think so but wouldn't be surprised


----------



## DC Diva (Oct 6, 2021)

If they really wanted to show appreciation, we’d all get the same chunk that they give to new hires.  Many of which are quitting within 2 weeks of getting that two grand.


----------



## Fluttervale (Oct 6, 2021)

So expect tons of call offs on Mondays and Fridays!


----------



## ItChecksOut (Oct 6, 2021)

MrBoxman said:


> Wonder if this applies to merits as well.......
> 
> I'd think so but wouldn't be surprised


The email specifically stated that merit tm's are included.


----------



## Tarshitsucks (Oct 6, 2021)

Luck said:


> We were told we are getting a temporary pay increase, during our "busy season". Ending on October 23rd.
> Yeah, seems a little silly to us too.


Yeah it's silly because there's still Halloween,Thanksgiving and Christmas. There's no bonus then when there should be.


----------



## Luck (Oct 6, 2021)

Tarshitsucks said:


> Yeah it's silly because there's still Halloween,Thanksgiving and Christmas. There's no bonus then when there should be.


This particular bonus makes abit more sense now that we know its just us getting what the stores are getting in our own way (since working weekends is a dedicated shift at the DC). 
But I agree at this point we need permanent holiday bonuses payable only if you dont have any accountable time for the month of that holiday.


DC Diva said:


> If they really wanted to show appreciation, we’d all get the same chunk that they give to new hires.  Many of which are quitting within 2 weeks of getting that two grand.


That would be great. I was kind of hoping they would be smart enough to offer the bonus as an incentive to switch shifts to the shifts that are struggling. At the very least through Q4 until they can figure out how to fix this disaster they have on their hands. 


dcworker said:


> My DC  $3 shift differential for 3 months so everyone on my shift making $27.


Thats odd. Did you not have a shift differentials before? Our weekend keys already have a permanent $3/hr differential. Im wondering if thats not what they are giving you.


----------



## dcworker (Oct 6, 2021)

Luck said:


> Thats odd. Did you not have a shift differentials before? Our weekend keys already have a permanent $3/hr differential. Im wondering if thats not what they are giving you.


On b2 4 raises this year.


----------



## DC Diva (Oct 6, 2021)

But I agree at this point we need permanent holiday bonuses payable only if you dont have any accountable time for the month of that holiday.

That would require accountability, and Spot ain’t got time for that.  God forbid they might hurt somebody’s feelings.


----------



## redeye58 (Oct 7, 2021)

I work every weekend anyone so I'll welcome a bit of extra scratch.


----------



## Tarshitsucks (Oct 7, 2021)

DC Diva said:


> But I agree at this point we need permanent holiday bonuses payable only if you dont have any accountable time for the month of that holiday.
> 
> That would require accountability, and Spot ain’t got time for that.  God forbid they might hurt somebody’s feelings.


Like the spot gives a shit about anyone's feelings. If they did people wouldn't quit so damn much.


----------



## targetdude1 (Oct 8, 2021)

Wait, so if I get it right in DC's we're gettin an extra $2 an hour for a whopping two weeks? What a cheapass move.

I mean I'll take it but it doesnt make much sense. Peak season is pretty much all Oc-Nov-Dec so why limit the raise to only two weeks?? Just weird.

so for me working A keys it's basically 72x2=144 bonus :/. Unless its 3 like another said in this thread, in which case it's 72X3=216 

Weirdly though I had been thinking just the last few days "about time for another covid bonus" and I guess my internal clock was right.


----------



## DC Diva (Oct 8, 2021)

The new hires, who also get a 2000 bonus whether they work or not, but at least this 2/hr is actually paid on hours worked only.  now that hires are hitting their bonus eligibility, we are seeing the first rounds of job abandons immediately after.  Yeah that was a smart business move.  Would have made more sense to give everyone the chance to earn a smaller bonus each month they have no attendance hits or take any paid loa time.


----------



## Luck (Oct 8, 2021)

targetdude1 said:


> Wait, so if I get it right in DC's we're gettin an extra $2 an hour for a whopping two weeks? What a cheapass move.
> 
> I mean I'll take it but it doesnt make much sense. Peak season is pretty much all Oc-Nov-Dec so why limit the raise to only two weeks?? Just weird.
> 
> ...


Its essentially the same ammount of days that people at the stores are working. we just can't do every Sat+Sun for the rest of the year like they are because that only works for the A keys.
We got the better deal between the two especially since if you are doing the full 60 hours for both weeks its actually a nice $240 bonus, that isn't taxed like crazy like the other bonuses were.


----------



## adiodc16 (Oct 13, 2021)

DC Diva said:


> If they really wanted to show appreciation, we’d all get the same chunk that they give to new hires.  Many of which are quitting within 2 weeks of getting that two grand.


I was reading on the Offer letter. That to get the 2,000. I need to be working for 120 days, and still be in good standing with the Company.


----------



## DC Diva (Oct 22, 2021)

adiodc16 said:


> I was reading on the Offer letter. That to get the 2,000. I need to be working for 120 days, and still be in good standing with the Company.


Obviously many of us have lasted much longer than 120 days.  And we arent getting anything for carrying the bulk of the workload and being a stable work force in our buildings.  the $200 anniversary service award was a slap in the face when we found out about the $2000 they are showering on the untrained new hires.


----------



## TheClopen (Oct 22, 2021)

Luck said:


> Just wondering if this is my building or across the network. We are getting another $2/hr temporary pay increase for the busy season. Which is to say for the next two weeks.


From what I understood it's only on Saturday and Sunday. Not the whole week. 
I hope they do another $500 bonus like they did last year instead of some silly $2 on weekends plan. 

If it was $2 more an hour all week through November and December then we'd be talking but since it's only on Saturday and Sunday it's pretty trash. Even more so if you don't work Saturdays and Sundays then what's that mean you don't get a bonus at all??? Dumb just dumb.


----------



## Luck (Oct 23, 2021)

TheClopen said:


> From what I understood it's only on Saturday and Sunday. Not the whole week.
> I hope they do another $500 bonus like they did last year instead of some silly $2 on weekends plan.
> 
> If it was $2 more an hour all week through November and December then we'd be talking but since it's only on Saturday and Sunday it's pretty trash. Even more so if you don't work Saturdays and Sundays then what's that mean you don't get a bonus at all??? Dumb just dumb.


This is the DC forum section, our version of the bonus was different (because we have dedicated shifts that works weekends so it would not be fair to everybody).
 It should have definitely been everyday for the rest of the year for everybody though.


----------



## targetdude1 (Oct 23, 2021)

DC Diva said:


> Obviously many of us have lasted much longer than 120 days.  And we arent getting anything for carrying the bulk of the workload and being a stable work force in our buildings.  the $200 anniversary service award was a slap in the face when we found out about the $2000 they are showering on the untrained new hires.




My building must be different because only a few months ago we got to 2.5 shift differential, with a 1.15 raise in shift dif. it was like 1.35 before that.  and we only get 2.50, not 3.

Also I've heard nothing about any 2k new hire bonus. They just keep talking about a 1500 referral bonus (I believe it is 1500...), if you refer a TM and they stay 90 days you get 1500.

Each market may be different.


----------

